# Instalação do Alsa Driver em placa Intel 82801G (ICH7) - HDA

## mikebermel

Guia de instalação e configuração do Alsa-Driver

      -> Hardware de Som usado no exemplo: Intel 82801G (ICH7) - High Definition Audio Controller

ATENÇÃO: O alsa deve estar desabilitado no kernel. [   ] <Advanced Linux Sound Architeture>

~# emerge alsa-driver

~# emerge alsa-oss

~# echo "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1" > /etc/modules.d/snd_hda_intel

~# nano -w /etc/modules.d/alsa

----------

## rafaelkafka

Alguém consegiu suporte a surrond em hda-intel? 5.1, 7.1?

----------

